# Australian Army Lateral Transfer - help please!



## Bond Girl (Aug 13, 2007)

My husband is looking to transfer from the UK Army (Royal Artillery) to the Australian Army. As yet we're in the very early application stages, but we'd love to hear from anyone who has already made the move from the UK. We're currently trying to get as much info as possible together so that we can make a final, informed decision. 
If anyone could please contact me with information, that would be great. Many thanks!


----------



## Pete W (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Bond Girl

Me and my wife Sarah just completed our interviews in London and got accepted, but we are still uncertain - it's a big move for the kids. Interested to know how you get on. Financially we'd be crazy NOT to do it.

Pete W


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 13, 2007)

Pete W said:


> Hi Bond Girl
> 
> Me and my wife Sarah just completed our interviews in London and got accepted, but we are still uncertain - it's a big move for the kids. Interested to know how you get on. Financially we'd be crazy NOT to do it.
> 
> Pete W


That's what we keep saying, but if we don't do it now then we'll never do it. We haven't put the app in yet, waiting for Garrick to get back from Afghanistan in October and then all systems go. How long did the process take from application to interview? And which branch of the Army are you in? Any information you could offer would be great, if you don't mind...


----------



## eddy (May 29, 2008)

*transfer*

hi i have my interview in aug this year any tip or hints on what questions they will ask me eddy



QUOTE=Pete W;4107]Hi Bond Girl

Me and my wife Sarah just completed our interviews in London and got accepted, but we are still uncertain - it's a big move for the kids. Interested to know how you get on. Financially we'd be crazy NOT to do it.

Pete W[/QUOTE]


----------



## eddy (May 29, 2008)

hi i have my interview in aug this year any tip or hints on what questions they will ask me eddy


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 13, 2007)

We never actually went for it in the end! 

We looked into it at length for over 6 months and eventually came to the conclusion that it was too big a risk to take. We did loads of research on moving to Oz and spoke to several people who had already made the switch across from the UK, but most were very homesick for their families in the UK and they said that the cost of living was very high in Oz and that the Australian people just weren't that friendly. Apparently, you DO get more of an "outdoor" lifestyle, but you have to work all hours to be able to actually afford to do anything! Or so I've been told.

Also, my husband had been told all manner of things about the Oz Army that just weren't true, so we decided to stick with the UK instead.

Hope I haven't wasted your time. I perhaps should've updated the thread to say we skipped it. 

Wishing you all the very best with your interview. Good luck & please let us know how things go - it would be nice to hear a success story!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The cost of living is certainly higher than you think it is when you are living in the UK. With the exchange rate everything seems cheaper when you are are holiday from the UK but it's different when you are earning Aussie dollars. 

Some people are homesick for the families since there is an adjustment period and that has to be expected since it takes time to settle in and find new friends. The fact that I can talk to my parents and see them through Skype for free has made a big difference. We've set up a free blog where we put our pictures too so family and friends can still see what we're up to. 

I know nothing about the Army here but moving to Oz is the best thing we've ever done. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

hmmm, I would say that, with the exception of the cost of living (to be fair, I moved from North Carolina, USA --not exactly new york city -- to Melbourne Australia), I have found the opposite of almost everything you were told to be true.

Sure, you'll get homesick, and it is EXPENSIVE to go back home and it's not something you do for a weekend, but I have found the people to be extremely friendly in all manner of situations, and even though the cost of living is high, so are salaries. My partner and I save about as much in Australia as we did back in the US. I still find a $140 theatre ticket to be prohibitively expensive, but there's plenty of free stuff to do and bargains to be found if you know where to look.

I don't blame you for deciding to stick with home, but just remember the ones who "took the road less travelled by, and that has made all the difference". For our part, we came out here because, in spite of moments of intense regret about the decision (we moved here four months ago so we still have some adjustment issues!), they are just fleeting moments. If we HADN'T come, we would've regretted it for the rest of our lives!

Good luck in the UK though  There are worse places to live than England for sure! (I lived there for three years and loved it, although I wouldn't live there again because I'm a child of the sun and I couldn't handle the dreary cold weather!)


----------



## nogear (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm also looking for information. Has anyone made the transfer? I'm retiring from the US Army and looking at doing it. I received and application the other day. 

How is the cost of living comparison to the Midwest (USA)

How do you like being in their army? 

Likes and dislikes: 


Thank you.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

My son is in the ADF with one tour of duty to the Ghan under his belt and another planned for next year.

The ADF is a microcosm of the egalitarianism of Australian society, it's not the "monkey see - monkey do" culture of the British army, and its certainly not the hierarchy dependent structure of the USA military. 

The Israeli military is probably the best cultural fit, so if you're ok with that go for it, if not don't bother


----------



## JustWardles (May 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,
My hubby has just put his application form in to transfer to the Australian Army, the only thing ive managed to gather is that you are invited to interview in London, but what are the waiting times from acceptance to actually being on that plane? We still dont know whether he would be able to transfer but we have no doubt in out minds that we want to go. Any advice for the interview. what to expect? Do we take our children with us?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

No idea about the interview but do you mean take the children there or to Australia? 
They will be included as dependents and so long as they meet the requirements yes. Child dependants are those under 18 or under 25 IF they are still dependant ie living in your home, not in a relationship, still in education & not working. 
All have to meet health requirement, those over 16 have to meet character requirement also.


----------



## Seven4and2 (May 15, 2014)

Hi All,
I hate to revive an old thread but was wondering if any of you who posted ever went through with it? My husband is pulling his package together to apply. I have lots of questions about the interview - do they pay for travel to the UK for the interview (from the US)? What is the time frame for notification after each phase of the process? He has been selected to interview for a position here in the States that has a very short timeline but doing the lateral Army move would be our preference. We are hard pressed to turn down one just for the chance at the other, though. 
Also, would be interested to hear what the rating process is when they make an offer (rank, time, etc).
Also, what is the deployment Op tempo, time in the field, etc?
Any and all info is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## pilotsgrl0773 (Jun 5, 2014)

What all do you want to know about the interview process? My husband and I are now finishing up PR visas in order for us to get our Citizenship. We were unable to attend the interview in London due to my husbands training schedule in the military, and because of this Australia was very accommodating and allowed us to interview in Australia. You do have to pay for you travel to and from for the interview. 

I don't know what your husband is going to go in as , however we were told that usually when going into the Australian defense force there will be a drop in rank usually but in time rank will go up. 

Have no clue about deployments or missions as we are just now finishing up and have a date of later 2014 to be there. I have heard that compared to US deployments its a piece of cake though if that helps. I know they deploy and such as well train however I have no idea as to exactly how long or how they go about it. I do know that a lot of their training is geared around how we do it here if I remember correctly. I remember a lot of how the army and marines do things was mentioned at the orientation we went to.

If you need anymore info let me know. Oh and also remember that you have to come up with the visa fee and medical exam fees on your own. They refund you once your accepted and once you are in Australia. I was told you file your claim with them and it takes about a week or two to get. I laughed when I heard that because I am used to our military taking their sweet time getting us refunded. SO a huge positive for us.


----------



## pilotsgrl0773 (Jun 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention it is a very lengthy process as well. If you get to the interview process make sure to be prepared and have all your paperwork ready. The interview process was 2 days for us. One day was for my husband where he had to do stuff on his own, the second day was an orientation where we were given information on how the process works, what to expect, who to contact and any questions we had for them. I suggest ask question and don't be afraid to be forward about your questions. I had plenty and a lot of great answers. 
After the orientation there is the one on one interview for all the applicants. The spouses all stayed back and waited. It was nice to meet the different people from different countries as we were one of 3 Americans at our interview. We did do ours in Australia so it might be a little different if you do the one in England.

One more thing I would like to add is you asked about length of time. Once you get your letter of offer you then start the visa process which can take awhile. There are a ton of things you have to submit so make sure to get that in ASAP. 

Again if you need any more info let me know


----------



## umrangso (Sep 25, 2014)

*Overseas Lateral Transfer Scheme*

Hi All,
I am a newbee in this forum, I was going through this thread and had some questions for my self, request for you inputs and help.

I am an Ex- Indian Army officer (Capt) who is planning to move to Oz and am keen to join the Australian Army. I already have my Australian PR Visa with me and am planning to shift to Oz in mid next year

1. How/ Where can I find the application for Overseas Lateral Transfer Scheme ?
2. how long is the process/method of selection only if u get selected  ?
3. if selected, do we get to serve from our last rank served (as I am from common wealth country) ??
4. Can I apply online ??
5. Where will the interview happen ???? 


Thanking all in advance


----------



## Pilotsgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, how did you end up getting on?


----------



## Pilotsgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes you do, the OLT office can explain further


----------



## Pilotsgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

pilotsgrl0773 said:


> I forgot to mention it is a very lengthy process as well. If you get to the interview process make sure to be prepared and have all your paperwork ready. The interview process was 2 days for us. One day was for my husband where he had to do stuff on his own, the second day was an orientation where we were given information on how the process works, what to expect, who to contact and any questions we had for them. I suggest ask question and don't be afraid to be forward about your questions. I had plenty and a lot of great answers.
> After the orientation there is the one on one interview for all the applicants. The spouses all stayed back and waited. It was nice to meet the different people from different countries as we were one of 3 Americans at our interview. We did do ours in Australia so it might be a little different if you do the one in England.
> 
> One more thing I would like to add is you asked about length of time. Once you get your letter of offer you then start the visa process which can take awhile. There are a ton of things you have to submit so make sure to get that in ASAP.
> ...



You found the process very good? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## sox123 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Interview questions*



Pete W said:


> Hi Bond Girl
> 
> Me and my wife Sarah just completed our interviews in London and got accepted, but we are still uncertain - it's a big move for the kids. Interested to know how you get on. Financially we'd be crazy NOT to do it.
> 
> Pete W


Hi Pete,

I will be going for my interview soon and was wondering if you would give me an idea on what to expect?
such as questions etc.

Also did you make the move and you enjoying it?

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## sox123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

I will be going for my interview soon and was wondering what questions they asked? Also you mentioned about Visas and medical fee. Was wondering how much for each of those and did you end up getting your money back?

Thankyou and i found your input very useful.

Paul


----------

